# Petrus Megaminx???



## Boxcarcrzy12 (Sep 15, 2009)

Is it possible to solve a megaminx with the Lars Petrus method??


----------



## Waynilein (Sep 15, 2009)

Yes, in fact, that's my main method for solving it. It works just like the 3x3x3 Petrus method.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Sep 15, 2009)

OH MY GOD, there was a thread about this the other day. Yes you can is the short answer. Just try


----------



## mazei (Sep 15, 2009)

The part up to the LL or the LL itself?

In any case, yes.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 15, 2009)

Hmm.......I might get a megaminx now....

*opens sim*

Edit: OWOWOWOWOW OW OW OW OW ....ow ....ow.........ow. My head hurts really bad now.


----------



## qqwref (Sep 15, 2009)

Yeah, just start with a 2x2x2 block and keep extending it until there are only two faces left, then fix the bad edges (there can be up to 9), build a block on R and extend it with two corner/edge pairs, and finally do whatever you feel like for last layer (I do EP CO CP, but if you know a bunch of PLLs you can always do CO EP CP or CO CP EP). Petrus is really fun on the megaminx although the recognition is even harder than on 3x3 blockbuilding methods.


----------



## JLarsen (Sep 15, 2009)

Exactly my thoughts.....I made it to making a CE pair, then I'm like....."Wait.....there are two ****ing blue/white edges on this thing?!" Closes tab*


----------



## waffle=ijm (Sep 15, 2009)

I use Roux for megaminx. You should try it 


Spoiler



actually don't. I do use petrus megaminx too


----------



## tl13lax (Apr 7, 2017)

Can somebody do a tutorial on how to solve the megaminx with petrous method??


----------



## shadowslice e (Apr 7, 2017)

tl13lax said:


> Can somebody do a tutorial on how to solve the megaminx with petrous method??


1) solve F2L+S2L-1 side
2) EO
3) LL 

Also nice 8 year bump.


----------

